# Cargo Net



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

where did you buy it from? have you tried going to the dealership and asking them for help? they might not hook it up for free but they should be able to tell you how to do it.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Try ebay.
2011 CHEVROLET CRUZE CARGO NET - eBay (item 200559597711 end time Feb-27-11 07:04:13 PST)


----------



## bigbee60 (Nov 24, 2010)

GM updated the order guide on 2/7 to add the following dealer installed options which includes your cargo net:

Effective 2/7/2011, the following changes will be made to the Vehicle Order Guide: 



Interior section-Added (W2D) LPO, Cargo net (dealer-installed). It is "A/D" on all equipment groups.
Interior section-Added (SAH) LPO, Door sill plates, chrome (dealer-installed). It is "A/D1" on all equipment groups with a footnote 1 that reads "Not available with (S0M) Illuminated door sill plates, LPO."
Interior section-Added (S0M) LPO, Illuminated door sill plates (dealer-installed). It is "A/D1" on all equipment groups with a footnote 1 that reads "Not available with (SAH) Door sill plates, chrome, LPO."
Exterior section-Added (VQK) LPO, Front and rear splash guards, custom molded (dealer-installed). It is "A/D" on 2LS, 1FL and 1XF and it is "A/D1" on 1LT, 2LT and 1LZ with a footnote 1 that reads "Not available with (PDZ) RS Package."
Exterior section-Added (S3U) LPO, Front fog lamp kit (dealer-installed). It is "A/D" on 2LS, 1FL and 1XF and it is "A/D1" on 1LT, 2LT and 1LZ with a footnote 1 that reads "Not available with (PDZ) RS Package."
The online parts order section does not have illustrations for installation yet. I'll keep an eye out over the next week and let you know if they show up. Usually the cargo nets use an existing anchor screw in each tail light assembly and the hooks go over those wing nuts you release to remove the tail lights. I'll take a look at my Cruze in the morning light and see if I can provide more suggestions.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

bigbee60 said:


> GM updated the order guide on 2/7 to add the following dealer installed options which includes your cargo net:
> 
> Effective 2/7/2011, the following changes will be made to the Vehicle Order Guide:
> 
> ...





bigbee60- you're not saying that the cargo net is coming standard on the car- right? I saw the above too, but I think it just means that you can buy the cargo net at the dealer and they will install it for you at a cost I'm sure. I'll have to look in my trunk tomorrow to see if the black mounts are already there for the net. I just ordered one on eBay yesterday and just assumed that the "brackets/hooks" were already in the trunk. Guess I'll find out soon.


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

CaptDBJ said:


> I purchased the cargo net for the trunk of the Cruze. It came with 2 mounting screws with hooks on the end and no instructions. Does anyone have the cargo net that could take a few pictures of the mounting hardware location as I would like to install it right the first time.
> 
> Thanks


If you can wait till morning, I think I took some pics when I did ours..Super easy though..

You basically pull out the plastic push pins on each side of the trunk(upper pin near trunk opening) and screw the hooks into the panel so that they're aligned horizontally..


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I see the Cruze uses the same crappy design cargo net as my 04 Cavalier, the net covers 3/4 of the trunk opening so its in the way 90% of the time. I modified mine & left it hooked to one side then found some new mounting points in the front of my trunk for the other side. 

With it hooked this way my cargo net is along the passenger side of my trunk leaving the trunk opening clear for larger items. I actually thought about buying another net to have one on the other side of my trunk too. Not only is it more convenient for loading items, it holds more than the original location did too.


----------



## bigbee60 (Nov 24, 2010)

fastdriver said:


> bigbee60- you're not saying that the cargo net is coming standard on the car- right? I saw the above too, but I think it just means that you can buy the cargo net at the dealer and they will install it for you at a cost I'm sure.


Sorry to confuse on this. All this means is that you order it with the car and the dealer installs it as part of the PDI. In the case of the illuminated door sills, they come in the trunk of the car from the factory and the dealer installs them when prepping the car.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

spacedout said:


> I see the Cruze uses the same crappy design cargo net as my 04 Cavalier, the net covers 3/4 of the trunk opening so its in the way 90% of the time. I modified mine & left it hooked to one side then found some new mounting points in the front of my trunk for the other side.
> 
> With it hooked this way my cargo net is along the passenger side of my trunk leaving the trunk opening clear for larger items. I actually thought about buying another net to have one on the other side of my trunk too. Not only is it more convenient for loading items, it holds more than the original location did too.


Nice! I like that idea.
I wish I would have remembered to take the net out of my Sunfire when I traded it in. It was on my to-do list but got forgotten in all the excitement.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

bigbee60 said:


> Sorry to confuse on this. All this means is that you order it with the car and the dealer installs it as part of the PDI. In the case of the illuminated door sills, they come in the trunk of the car from the factory and the dealer installs them when prepping the car.


That's what I thought. Thanks.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

spacedout said:


> I see the Cruze uses the same crappy design cargo net as my 04 Cavalier, the net covers 3/4 of the trunk opening so its in the way 90% of the time. I modified mine & left it hooked to one side then found some new mounting points in the front of my trunk for the other side.
> 
> With it hooked this way my cargo net is along the passenger side of my trunk leaving the trunk opening clear for larger items. I actually thought about buying another net to have one on the other side of my trunk too. Not only is it more convenient for loading items, it holds more than the original location did too.


My Malibu came with TWO cargo nets that you could configure a "million" ways. I used them on the sides mainly.


----------



## bigbee60 (Nov 24, 2010)

spacedout said:


> I see the Cruze uses the same crappy design cargo net as my 04 Cavalier, the net covers 3/4 of the trunk opening so its in the way 90% of the time.


I also don't like the rear of car net position. I've ordered one of the 2004 to 2007 Malibu sedan nets that fit into the cutout area behind the wheel to try it out. That worked really well to hold cargo on my prior Malibu.

I also have the tire well storage area where I didn't order the compact spare on my Cruze and I used some of that foam shipping material used in computer parts shipping to fashion some partitioned storage in the open tray under the cover.


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

CaptDBJ said:


> I purchased the cargo net for the trunk of the Cruze. It came with 2 mounting screws with hooks on the end and no instructions. Does anyone have the cargo net that could take a few pictures of the mounting hardware location as I would like to install it right the first time.
> 
> Thanks


When you open your trunk, the first set of plastic caps on either side closest to the trunk, take them out (i popped them off with a flat head screwdriver) and screw in the T holder brackets the cargo net comes with and then wrap the loops around the T and your done. Took me about 3 mins. Hope this helped


----------



## OverHeight (Jan 8, 2012)

I just got the "net" and installed on the weekend. I don't think we should be calling this a net, but rather a BAG. As explained above it conects between either side by just 2 hooks. Then you are supposed to put your stuff in the bag. When everyone was saying net, I was envisioning something that stopped stuff moving fore or aft.

If the stuff that you put in the BAG is not that heavy, it will swing and hit the back of the car.

Pretty disppointed really.

Now if they made an actual net the was anchored, that would be a lot better.


----------



## elegant (Jan 6, 2011)

When installed as GM intended, can you unhook it from one side or totally without using a screwdriver or other tool?

Thanks.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I had one like the Cruze has on my '91 Saturn SC. It was OK, but the one that came on my '03 Protege5 is much more usable. It lays flat on the floor of the rear cargo area and is secured by snap hooks to loops in the four corners. I still haven't found one like that for the Cruze.


----------



## OverHeight (Jan 8, 2012)

elegant said:


> When installed as GM intended, can you unhook it from one side or totally without using a screwdriver or other tool?
> 
> Thanks.


yes, the hooks are a double hook and you just take the end and slip it over.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Instead of a cargo net, I bought one of these trunk organizers. Collapses out of the way if need be. To keep it from sliding around I added a couple Velcro strips, the hook side only.

Real Simple 3-Piece Trunk Organizer - Bed Bath & Beyond


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I've used both milk crate style storage bins and regular laundry baskets as a storage unit for groceries, etc. Keeps the oranges from rolling around in the trunk.


----------



## Big Grouch (Apr 16, 2012)

I installed my genuine GM net today. Did it while eating lunch, took 3 minutes. As stated, it's more of a bag. I use it to keep my jug of windshield washer solvent from rolling around in the trunk, and keep a pair of work gloves handy. I keep my water blade, microfiber towels and such in a plastic bin with a lid I got from the dollar store. I find the net is flexible enough that it doesn't get in the way of grocery bags. I also have no problem unloading lawn chairs and camera tripods, I don't feel the fact that it covers much of the trunk opening an issue.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I never did get around to buying the cruze cargo net, but took the one from my cavalier & mounted it. 

Once I started I realized where the mounting points where it was not going to be long enough, so I ended up putting in the front of trunk where the seats fold down, tied at the bottoms & used the plastic T's on the upper corners. Works great & can access all the things Its holding from the back seat. can load the net from the back seat too. Leaves the rest of the trunk open for larger items.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Looked at those cargo net photos on ebay. Do you really need one to keep a basket ball from rolling around?

Got me to wondering why you would need one at all, educate me. Carried all kinds of stuff in my vehicles over the years, even a $25,000 brand new church organ. Never needed a cargo net. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Mikeske (Jun 19, 2012)

I never thought much of the cargo nets myself also until I bought my Buick used and it had a cargo net in it. It has turned out to be one of those features that I really appreciate as it keeps the small items from moving around all over the trunk of the car. The design is such that you can hook the plastic grocery bag handles around the anchor points and the bags do not go sliding all over the place. 

I am picking up my net on Monday for the Cruze


----------



## SkidooSteve12 (Jul 5, 2012)

Mikeske said:


> I never thought much of the cargo nets myself also until I bought my Buick used and it had a cargo net in it. It has turned out to be one of those features that I really appreciate as it keeps the small items from moving around all over the trunk of the car. The design is such that you can hook the plastic grocery bag handles around the anchor points and the bags do not go sliding all over the place.
> 
> I am picking up my net on Monday for the Cruze


On the driver's side of the trunk wall is a hook that is there to hold grocery bags in place.


----------



## Mikeske (Jun 19, 2012)

SkidooSteve12 said:


> On the driver's side of the trunk wall is a hook that is there to hold grocery bags in place.


I know that there is the one hook, Chevy should have put in 2 because the way my wife shops the one hook is quickly overwhelmed by all the stuff my wife buys. It is really easy for my wife to buy 2 weeks of groceries and then go shopping for more. I find that the one hook is really not enough. With the cargo net she has room for even more stuff to buy.


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

I put the hooks for my "net" in the cross brace in trunk, there are holes in the brace, but I had to supply nuts for the hook bolts. The reason I did this is my Cruze came with a spare grocery bag hook rolling around in the spare tire well and I put it on passenger side, so I have 2 bag hooks and a net.


----------

